# Scythe Ashura



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2013)

The Ashura is breathing new life into Scythe's CPU cooler lineup. Featuring an offset single tower design, this heatsink offers enough clearance even for the tallest modules in all four memory slots. With a price below $50, it is also quite affordable, while providing decent noise levels and good cooling.

*Show full review*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2014)

it would appear the Genesis Black does better under overclocking loads especially in the wprime chart,


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder how much better it would perform with a second fan.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes it does perform better but keep in mind the Genesis is $80 vs The Scythe at $49  The Genesis needs fans $12-40 depending on user preference so roughly $90-120 vs $48 for a 2c difference on Haswell. Scythe wins in this regard as it can also utilize a second fan. This model just doesn't include one.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2014)

well i am looking for a unit that doesnt block the ram slots let alone pci e slots for an amd build with potential overclocking room. i mean sheesh 90c ouch.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2014)

Remember it is Haswell my chips are not delidded so its a retail CPU with no modifications. and it hit 90C in an FPU aka Prime 95 / Occt / IBT test which a user will never experience. The AIDA64 Test is a more accurate full load CPU test as it loads the FPU / Memory / CPU / Cache etc thats a more typical user load scenario.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2014)

just looking for best performance possible without blocking slots since ill be using an 8core and eventually overclocking it


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 3, 2014)

AMD branded RAM in an Intel system? BLASPHEMY!

Joking aside, looks to be a decent performing cooler, and great review as always.


----------



## rooivalk (Jan 4, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> it would appear the Genesis Black does better under overclocking loads especially in the wprime chart,


tomshardware did genesis and ashura review too.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-heat-sink-haswell,3554-11.html

yes, genesis is better but it's very pricey with $80 heatsink and $45 Prolimatech fans.


			
				eidairaman1 said:
			
		

> well i am looking for a unit that doesnt block the ram slots let alone pci e slots for an amd build with potential overclocking room. i mean sheesh 90c ouch.


14cm HSF will always block the first slot pcie (if the first slot is very close to the DIMM slot) and you need at least CM 690-wide case. 

I also notice that many good motherboard would place PCIe 1x in the first slot, many people won't use 1x slot.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice review and timid cooler for price and size. Skythe has retained their fame of their nice products.


----------



## csendesmark (Jan 4, 2014)

I've just ordered this cooler for my new processor 
Looks promising!


----------



## palibaya (Jan 8, 2014)

Can this cooler fit into my Fractal Design Define Mini?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks a lot for this great review,  you almost convinced me to buy it !  But one question: Which thermal paste did you use for this review ?


----------



## Dugga (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi, I would like to ask if 190 mm wide case is enough to fit in the cooler, or do I need wider one? - I have Zalman Z3 Plus.
Thx.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Use google for research on this


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2019)

I know this is over 1 year old from last reply but I'm hoping to make a request.

Hey @crazyeyesreaper @W1zzard may we get a review of this cooler on the Ryzen AM4 platform?

I'm curious because I may buy another for a new setup.

It's been an excellent cooler for this FX 8350 @5.0 (All 8 cores).

It's on the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 doesn't block ram or the pcie slots.

I know the Mugen 5, Ninja5 are out but I'm looking at Slim Coolers.


----------

